# Vista x64 BSOD 0x00000109



## JM (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi, I'm not sure it this post should be here or in hardware issues, but my computer occasionally blue screens for no apparent reason. it happened a couple of times while i was playing a game (Medieval II: Total War, if that matters), and a couple of times while watching a movie. it might be the video card, but just to be sure, i want to ask you guys what the problem is. 
I’ll enclose all the files i’m speaking of, just so you guys can examine them for a better idea of my problem.
When the computer turns itself on after the blue screen, it gives me a window saying "Windows has recovered from a serious error. " then, it lets me check some problem details (saved in the file “Problem details”). It also gives me other choices of files that might be helpful in diagnosing the problem (called Mini110508-01.dmp, WER-61729-0.sysdata.xml, and WER5D2C.tmp.version.txt). 
I have a computer with:
• Processor: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Quad Core Processor LGA775 Kentsfield 2.40GHZ 1066FSB 8MB
• Memory: Corsair XMS2 Dominator TWIN2X4096-8500C5DF 4GB 2X2GB PC2-8500 DDR2-1066
• Hard Drive: Seagate Barracuda 500GB
• Video Card: EVGA E-GEFORCE 8800GT 600MHZ 512MB 1.8GHZ DDR3 PCI-E Dual DVI-I HDTV Out Video Card
• Sound Card: Creative Sound Blaster Audigy SE PCI 7.1 Surround Sound Card
• Operating System: Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium Edition 64BIT
• Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3L ATX
• PSU: OCZ StealthXStream 600W ATX12V 20/24PIN Active PFC ATX Power supply

I have never had any previous errors with my computer, even though its only a few months old. 
If you could take a look at these files which i enclosed, would it be possible to diagnose the problem?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

I have moved this one post (of the 4 duplicates) and created a thread for you. I have deleted the other 3 that were attached to 3 other user's Vista BSOD threads. Please do not submit the same post multiple times nor post your own system trouble on another's thread - you can simply create your own thread as I have done here. 

Now, re: your 0x109 BSODs - 

The bugcheck from your post is *0x00000109 (0xa3a039d8974235aa, 0xb3b7465ee9bedfc3, 0xfffff80001e0bfe0, 0x0000000000000001)*, with no probable cause listed.

A bugcheck of 0x109 = CRITICAL_STRUCTURE_CORRUPTION and tells us that the Windows Vista Kernel has detected corruption within itself - and it is notifying you of such via BSODs.

Somehow within your system a driver has managed to modify critical kernel code. The interesting part about seeing a 0x109 here is that there should not be any 0x109's within Vista x64 b/c kernel patches are not allowed in x64 unless they come from Microsoft via a hotfix. 

The 2 other reasons to see 0x109 is (1) if you are a driver developer using a kernel debugger and improperly set a break point; (2) Hardware - most certainly kernel corruption could have occurred if, for example, a page of kernel code was stored in failing RAM and was then retrieved and did not match the code originally sent out.

Of the 3 right now, I would choose #1. I believe that the kernel in your system has been corrupted by a bad or out of control driver(s) and at this point could be either a Vista driver or a 3rd party kernel mode driver.

You need to update your system with Vista Service Pack 1 (SP1) before doing anything else. SP1 must be the #1 priority here; otherwise all else will be in vein. 

To prep your system for such, run *sfc /scannow* from an elevated admin cmd/DOS prompt then re-boot upon completion; un-install all anti-virus and 3rd party firewall related software; run the Vista Cleaning Manager Utility - run *cleanmgr tuneup* from an elevated cmd prompt and check all boxes; make sure all prerequisit Windows Updates are in; update device drivers - go to your manufacturer's web site first; check in with the Device Manager - look for any red/yellow flags; review WERCON (START | type *wercon* & hit enter); look at the Event Viewer (eventvwr.msc) - Admin filtered events 1st; and finally for now, the Reliability Monitor (*perfmon /rel*.

Normally I would process your mini kernel dumps, but it would be a waste of time for both of us considering that SP1 is lacking.

Good Luck to you.

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

.


----------

